# Trying to Find That Space



## rob91 (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 18, 2007)

ur blurry pictures are aggervating me now seriously either sign off , or stop being stupid and give me the reason u like blurry shots that make me feel drunk.


Edit: play nice please.


----------



## IonSpeedMaster (Nov 18, 2007)

lets be honest, your shots are teh worst.
i think he posts these for fun because he know how much it bothers everyone else.  go take a nap or something, rob


----------



## N'Kolor (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah Rob, this is getting a little old.  There is no way you can't see that these photos are out of focus and just plain terrible.  I truly believe that you are about 12 yrs old and find this funny.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 18, 2007)

:lmao:  LOL


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 18, 2007)

Half-click = focus
Full-click = shoot


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 18, 2007)

RKW3 said:


> Half-click = focus
> Full-click = shoot


If it's that then there's at least something in focus, there's nothing in focus in the picture. So it's on purpose.


----------



## rob91 (Nov 18, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> If it's that then there's at least something in focus, there's nothing in focus in the picture. So it's on purpose.



Yeah, I also mainly use manual focus


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 18, 2007)

sad thing is alot of his shot are actually well positioned and named cool lol


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 18, 2007)

rob91 said:


> Yeah, I also mainly use manual focus



then take your shots in auto until u read a tutorial.


----------



## plentygood (Nov 18, 2007)

The last one was good. This one is boring.


----------



## N'Kolor (Nov 18, 2007)

You know what really sucks about this?  Photos like this receive so many replies yet photos that are good and can use some real C&C don't...  what a shame.:thumbdown:


----------



## Alpha (Nov 18, 2007)

N'Kolor said:


> You know what really sucks about this?  Photos like this receive so many replies yet photos that are good and can use some real C&C don't...  what a shame.:thumbdown:



Wrong. Great photos, photos by notorious posters, and really terrible photos get lots of replies.

If your photo is just plain, boring, mediocre, and/or ordinary, it won't get any.


----------



## N'Kolor (Nov 18, 2007)

Thats too bad, the ones that don't receive the responses, the "mediocre" ones are the ones that probably need the most input.


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 18, 2007)

For some reason I actually kind of like the blurryness to this shot. Whether rob91 is joking around or not. I just think if this shot was in focus it would be completely ordinary, but with it being out of focus it gives you something to think about lol.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Wrong. ... photos by *notorious posters*,... get lots of replies.


 
Who would _those_ be then?


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 19, 2007)

kalmkidd said:


> ur blurry pictures are aggervating me now seriously either sign off , or stop being stupid and give me the reason u like blurry shots that make me feel drunk.
> 
> 
> Edit: play nice please.


THank you



N'Kolor said:


> Yeah Rob, this is getting a little old.  There is no way you can't see that these photos are out of focus and just plain terrible.  I truly believe that you are about 12 yrs old and find this funny.


I agree



rob91 said:


> Yeah, I also mainly use manual focus


THats a f****ng joke.  You never even focus. 



RKW3 said:


> For some reason I actually kind of like the blurryness to this shot. Whether rob91 is joking around or not. I just think if this shot was in focus it would be completely ordinary, but with it being out of focus it gives you something to think about lol.


STFU this shot sucks bad as does every other shot by Rob, he is the crappiest photog in the world. My 6 year old sister shoots all manual better then he can even shoot auto.


----------



## Heck (Nov 19, 2007)

Its kinda funny how rob seems to just be poking a stick at everyone. It make me want to start a series called blow out! where all my photos will be over exposed.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's an idea.  Don't reply to the post if you don't have anything constructive to say.


----------



## anuragbhateja (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh stop fighting lolz


----------



## terri (Nov 19, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> THank you
> 
> 
> I agree
> ...


Check your PM's, please.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 19, 2007)

terri said:


> Check your PM's, please.



Check your PM's please


----------



## Jmad (Nov 19, 2007)

I think some of you are forgetting the self expression invloved with photography...art is art as long as you say it is. Am i right or am i wrong?


----------



## Chiller (Nov 19, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> THank you
> 
> 
> I agree
> ...


 

Dude..you gotta take a step back man.  Not everyone here are professionals like yourself.   Some members are still learning.   If  photo appeals to the photographer, that is fine. If you do not approve of the photo, and have nothing nice to say...move on man.


----------



## anuragbhateja (Nov 19, 2007)

Chiller said:


> Dude..you gotta take a step back man. Not everyone here are professionals like yourself. Some members are still learning. If photo appeals to the photographer, that is fine. If you do not approve of the photo, and have nothing nice to say...move on man.


 
Agreeed this thread is getting kinky


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 19, 2007)

I was a bit harsh I know. But Im just sick of these blurry pictures.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 19, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> I was a bit harsh I know. But Im just sick of these blurry pictures.



Terri has posted a useful thread for just such occasions - ignore


----------



## Chiller (Nov 19, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> I was a bit harsh I know. But Im just sick of these blurry pictures.


Sometimes it is easier to walk away man. I know everyone is not perfect, and everyone has their own style. If it bothers you , just move on to another thread. There will always be good and bad, professionals and amateurs. 
Ya cant let things bug ya...life is way to short dude.
Please forgive me for the hi-jack...I will go back to my crypt now.


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 19, 2007)

Lol a5i736..

Well of course anybody could take a "better" picture than this in your standards because anybody should know how to focus a camera.. But this is rob's way of taking a shot and I respect that lol.


----------



## sweet_a (Nov 19, 2007)

i think rob accomplishes exactly what he wants with his photos and a commendation is in order


----------



## rob91 (Nov 19, 2007)

sweet_a said:


> i think rob accomplishes exactly what he wants with his photos and a commendation is in order


----------



## ambriz001 (Nov 19, 2007)

rob91...
Are you one of those persons that have a problem with themselves and need to demand attention?


----------



## plentygood (Nov 19, 2007)

ambriz001 said:


> rob91...
> Are you one of those persons that have a problem with themselves and need to demand attention?


 
Posts like this are unneccessary. They just fuel the fire and even if that is his case, you're just adding to what he wants.

As much as I thought it would never happen, a few of his shots are really starting to grow on me.

And one thing still remains: He's trying something new and accomplishing it the way he wants to (atleast, that's what I get from the similarity of his photos). I know I for one rarely try something other people aren't doing.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Nov 19, 2007)

Am I the only one that actually likes the shot? I like Rob's work. Anyone else think some things are better out of focus? There's a little something in this world called creativity, and clearly Rob is jampacked with creativity.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 20, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> :lmao:  LOL



EXACTLY! This is fantastic!


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 20, 2007)

maybe you are drunk...dun dun dunnnnn



kalmkidd said:


> ur blurry pictures are aggervating me now seriously either sign off , or stop being stupid and give me the reason u like blurry shots that make me feel drunk.


----------



## ambriz001 (Nov 21, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Atreus (Nov 21, 2007)

his titles for them are perfect. and. art is relative. photography is relative. perhaps this is just his thing, and you guys get all riled up?


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 21, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> THats a f****ng joke. You never even focus.  STFU this shot sucks bad as does every other shot by Rob, he is the crappiest photog in the world. My 6 year old sister shoots all manual better then he can even shoot auto.



Such a horrible attitude for a quote unquote missionary.  Dont ask me why I'm not surprised.  You should add Rob to your ignore list and be done with it.  The same way I just added you to mine.


----------

